# I just want the truth



## Princemomma (May 11, 2009)

I have been married for almost 2 years, with my husband for a total of almost 4 years. It has been a rocky ride the whole relationship. Basically I get pregnant 4 months into the relationship and he starts to party a whole lot during the pregnancy. After our first child was born, he straightened up and we got married. Two days after the ceremony I found out I was pregnant with baby #2. He starts the party all night again, doesn't come home for days on end and blows money on alcohol constantly. At the time we both had myspace pages. There was one girl in particular which stood out to me because she would always say inappropriate things to him. I called her out a few times and she would only reply that they were just friends. So when I was about 6 months pregnant with our second child, his phone rings one night. My husband is not the one that will text normally, but lately I noticed he was texting more than usual. So I pick up his phone and hand it to him, and it was some odd number that I have seen in his phone before but never thought too much about it. The text read 'Babe, I want to go to Scores this weekend to get a job maybe as a waitress and then go shopping for some heels. I miss you' So at this point I flip out and just go at him. He tells me its his friend 'Mike' Then fesses up and says it was this girl named Missy. He refused to call her in front of me after the whole text thing, and he gets mad at me for even looking at his phone. And this was all during the time we were in marriage counseling. So a couple of days go by and she ends up contacting me on myspace and on my phone to tell me that she was sleeping with him and got pregnant by him. Now, my husband was going out EVERY weekend, wouldnt come home at a decent time, and some of his clothes ended up missing. He still denies that he did anything. He never hides phone numbers like that from me. This has happened almost a year ago, but this girl still harasses me and constantly bugs me about him. From all of this I have emotionally detached myself from him. I have no pleasure from him intimately, I wonder if I even love him anymore. What else can I do to get the truth for my own piece of mind?


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

You know the truth. You just don't want to acknowledge it yet. It is a way for you not to have to make a decision, by saying to yourself, that you need more information. Time to decide what you are going to do. Start preparing for life as a single mom. At least for the foreseeable future.


----------



## SaxonMan (Apr 1, 2009)

:iagree:


----------

